# Locad



## Know-How (20. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe da ein kleines Problem. Und zwar muss ich in Form einer Facharbeit den "Know-How" Computer in LOCAD programmieren. Also eine Registermaschine. Kann mir vielleicht irgendjemand Tips geben

Danke im Vorraus!


----------

